# Camilla has triplets :)



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

So this is a huge win, it looks like two girls and one boy from Camilla, our 50% Nigerian Dwarf. She was AI'd to 100%, so we now have an excellent foundation for our tiny milking herd.

The first two came out the right way, the third one was butt first and I waited a little, then let her have one more go and she got them out just fine.

Right now she's had molasses water and some grain and is being left to rest. Every baby has had a good go at having a feed, and while I haven't weighed them, they're all strong and curious about everything already.


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

An adorable little doeling!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

They are so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Such sweet babies! Congratulations! Camilla looks like a good mom.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww cuties that's for sure! Congrats


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwww pretty kiddies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on our sweet babies! Always a blessing when everyone is doing well....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! They are oh so sweet and I'm glad she was able to birth them with no issues!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww so cute! Glad all of them are ok!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------

